# What does hemp stink smell like?



## Jillbob (Aug 29, 2004)

And is it an all the time smell, or a comes after they pee smell? I'm starting to think that's what I have







:


----------



## Izzybee (Feb 20, 2004)

It smells like AMONIA
for me only when wet though


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

My hemp stink doesn't smell like ammonia, it smells like... umm... well, it's really hard to describe. I've never smelled anything like it - kind of damp, earthy, swampy. Very unique. My hemp inserts don't stink when they are dry, only when they are wet.


----------



## calee_ope (Jan 26, 2005)

I'm beginning to wonder if my doublers have it, too... Is it a kind of faint stinky feet or stinky cheese smell they get when wet? It's not strong and not ammonia... but is it still *THE DREADED HEMP STINK* that everyone always talks about?


----------



## Boobiemama (Oct 2, 2002)

Skunk


----------



## Jachut (Jun 10, 2003)

To use an Aussie colloquialism, it smells like the bottom of a budgie cage. Budgies are birds, canary like.


----------



## Cullens_Girl (Feb 6, 2005)

My organic hemp SOS are my nighttime diapers - I have 4 that I rotate. What do you suggest? I had heard putting them in the crockpot on high works w/out melting the snaps. (w/water of course)


----------



## Jillbob (Aug 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LadyBug & BabyBug*
My hemp stink doesn't smell like ammonia, it smells like... umm... well, it's really hard to describe. I've never smelled anything like it - kind of damp, earthy, swampy. Very unique. My hemp inserts don't stink when they are dry, only when they are wet.









That sounds like what I have. They still stink a little when dry, but when they're wet it's horrible. At first I thought it wasn't hemp stink because everything smells, but after a zillion washes, I realized that the majority of my stash is hemp, and the non-hemp stuff smells considerably less. Ugh, off to strip some more . . .


----------



## didelphus (May 25, 2003)

Our hemp-stink is rather hamster-cage-ish. No smell when dry but lots of smell when wet!


----------

